# I need Ground Beef Meal Ideas...Dairy Free please!



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

I've got loads and loads of ground beef in my freezer and I really need some new ideas. I've been searching around but just haven't found anything very interested. We are sooooo sick of hamburgers & tacos!

I think the biggest issue for us with ground beef is it also being dairy free. It seems like everything uses "cream of" something or has loads of cheese in it.

We have other allergens but I can substitute and work around them pretty easily most of the time.


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

Spaghetti sauce, meatballs or meatloaf, shepherd's pie, sloppy joes, goulash.


----------



## EKSmith (Jan 15, 2009)

I second meatballs! I like to make up a whole bunch - season them differently and shape them in different sizes - then bake them, freeze them and bag them for later. They are great to have on hand!


----------



## organicmidwestmama (Apr 27, 2009)

cottage pie, just sub evoo for butter when sauteing the veggies and obviously dont top w/cheese, just mashed potatoes (make the mashed potatoes with schmaltz and a milk alternative or broth).


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

for the cottage pie (or other meat and potatos dinners) I've heard using miso makes great cheesy tasting dairy free potatos. just miso (specifically garbanzo bean miso, don't know about others), water and potatos, and salt and pepper. I want to try it, because I can't have meat and dairy together.

What about meat patties in other ways besides hamburgers? with new spiceing, sausage patty style? or for breakfast?

meatloaf. meatballs in soup. definitely meat patties, they have infinite variation. good pan-cooked.


----------



## Carley (Aug 16, 2005)

I love ground beef. It's so CHEAP & versitile! I'm subbing for more ideas too!

Believe it or not, my family loves "hamburger helper." I brown the beef, rinse it & then sautee whatever veggies I have, combine the two & add tomato sauce or canned tomatos, boullion or stock and seasonings (italian or taco). Then I stir in my box of remaining broken lasagne noodles & simmer until soft. It takes a while, but I imagine it'd take even less time with oven ready noodles.

We also love browned rinsed hamburger, veggies & rice all fried together with ketsup & hot sauce. All goodness.

I second meatballs (LOVE anything I can freeze!) and meatloaf (I always make at least 1 for the freezer when I make it... mmmm







: ). We do all sorts of variations on sloppy joes, too. Yummm!

We eat a lot of hamburgers tacos too, and taco salad, beef burritos, chimichungas, taquitos (we eat a lot of tortillas, beans & rice







)

We like chile, occasionally pasta bolognese (deeelicious & elegant), stuffed peppers/squash... I am sooo hungry!


----------



## Chinese Pistache (May 29, 2006)

Shelsi, I'm glad you started this thread. I'm in the same boat. I'm really tired of meatballs, meatloaf, tacos, burritos, chili and hamburgers. The only thing that sounds remotely good is stuffed, baked peppers, but my kids won't eat them.







Good luck. I'm going to google for something to make for dinner tomorrow night. I'll post if I find anything interesting.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I was gonna say sloppy joes since it's what I made for dinner tonight. I need some more exciting ground beef recipes, too. I need to pay more attention to Rachel Ray, she seems to cook with it a lot.


----------



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

stuffed bellpeppers! YUM!

Tacos, meatloaf, (you can freeze meatloaf aswell!, i make small frozen dinners out of them).


----------



## Carley (Aug 16, 2005)

http://allrecipes.com/Search/Recipes...ion=Descending

*slobbers*

hey... when I was vegan (/irony) I substituted condensed broth (boullion made with less water) & made whatever it was with a "brown" gravy, instead of a cream. I bet you could do the same with any "cream of"


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Meat loaf?


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

Meatloaf
Shepherd's Pie
Spagetti Bolonaise
Meatballs
Meat Knish / Meat Pie (meat with flaky dough).
Yum, now I'm getting hungry!


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
I was gonna say sloppy joes since it's what I made for dinner tonight. I need some more exciting ground beef recipes, too. I need to pay more attention to Rachel Ray, she seems to cook with it a lot.

We had sloopy joes Saturday night. I did a homemade sauce- tomato sauce, w a bit of mustard, worchestire, bar-b-que- a couple of Ts(from my favorite local place), dash of hot sauce- I don't remember what all I looked at several recipes and quite of put one together myself. We are gf as well so I just serve it over homemade french fries. I like raw slaw with it as well but forgot to put it out.

I do cottage pie a lot as well. Palm shortening or coconut oil makes the best butter sub as it has similiar properties and taste- I use that with homemade stock and a thickener then top w/ mashed potatoes- using the coconut oil there as well w/ some stock.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Sauteed hambuger is good in minestrone soup. By now, too, someone must have mentioned chili. Taco salad? Bearitos Blue or Black bean Corn chips are great for this. Do everything but the cheese...salsa., avo, lettuce, tomatoes etc. Stuffed cabbage rolls? Pot Stickers...dumplings?


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

Subbing, I'm in the same boat.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Meatballs with different sauces are some of our fave meals - I love doing a sweet and sour sauce, dh really likes a brown gravy sauce - you can experiment will all kinds of sauces, veggies, etc. I usually serve ours over brown rice or whole wheat noodles.

Mini meatloves are really fun -

How about taco salad with a little ground beef on top? I love a good salad with spinach, cucumber, tomato, avacado, black beans & seasoned ground beef. Mmmmm..


----------



## organicmidwestmama (Apr 27, 2009)

also cabbage rolls are delicious and dairy free.


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

We make a nice quick meal where I fry up the beef with some onions and garlic until nice and brown. I toss in some chili powder, taco style, maybe a little extra oregano and cumin, then stir in a drained and rinsed can of black beans. I serve this with brown rice. On the table though I lay out a platter with chopped veggies like avocado, tomato, sliced red onion, red pepper, cilantro, shredded carrot.( like a salsa but separated so the kids feel like they are in control!). If mangos are in season the boys love thos sliced too. . I put a bed of finely shredded lettuce underneath everything. Oh.... and I put out a bowl of the bottom of the corn tortilla chip bag. The stale end parts that no one eats! Then we crush them on top. For the people who can eat dairy I put out plain yogourt. Anyhow. I make a " build your own" style of meal around the plain base. This is always a hit. It is like having tacos with brown rice in a bowl without tortillas.( we are gluten free and cant find uncontaminated corn tortillas here)
I eat mine grain free on a bigger bed of lettuce like a taco salad!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lyterae* 
Subbing, I'm in the same boat.

Yeah that. We do alot of hamburgers, meatballs, meatloaf, spaghetti and tacos. Taco soup is a good one that's really easy.


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Village Mama* 
We make a nice quick meal where I fry up the beef with some onions and garlic until nice and brown. I toss in some chili powder, taco style, maybe a little extra oregano and cumin, then stir in a drained and rinsed can of black beans. I serve this with brown rice. On the table though I lay out a platter with chopped veggies like avocado, tomato, sliced red onion, red pepper, cilantro, shredded carrot.( like a salsa but separated so the kids feel like they are in control!). If mangos are in season the boys love thos sliced too. . I put a bed of finely shredded lettuce underneath everything. Oh.... and I put out a bowl of the bottom of the corn tortilla chip bag. The stale end parts that no one eats! Then we crush them on top. For the people who can eat dairy I put out plain yogourt. Anyhow. I make a " build your own" style of meal around the plain base. This is always a hit. It is like having tacos with brown rice in a bowl without tortillas.( we are gluten free and cant find uncontaminated corn tortillas here)
I eat mine grain free on a bigger bed of lettuce like a taco salad!

That is kind of like haystacks we had growing up- chili on top of corn chips w/ lettuce, tomato and other salad fixings- I love it but dh is not impressed.


----------



## peypeymama (Jul 31, 2005)

My husband calls it goulash, while I call it stroganoff. It's good over rice or noodles

ground beef
garlic
paprika
pepper
can of golden mushroom or beefy mushroom soup
beef broth (about a half cup) to get to your desired consistancy (I freeze broth into cubes so I can just throw a cube in)

fast and yummy. We like it garlicky but really easy to accommodate your family's "spice level"


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

Swedish meatballs
We do mini meatball soup for a change, instead of just meatballs in spaghetti sauce
Spanish rice


----------



## ~Journey~ (May 31, 2007)

Look in here: http://allrecipes.com/Search/Recipes...=ground%20beef

I use it for meatballs (we like them stuffed with herbs and Feta Cheese but you can do them dairy free) You can stuff those with just about anything you like.

I also make a dish with any veggies on hand like Zucchini, Carrots, Peppers, Corn. Fry the ground beef crumbly add chopped garlic and onion, spices and seasonings to taste ( we like sambal oelek, paprika, pepper, salt...) add tomato paste add veggies and a little veggie broth and rice. Cook until the veggies are nice and tender and rice is done.

Yesterday I made a dish with ground beef, veggies, noodles, canned tomatoes and italian seasoning. It was very good. Although I baked it in the oven to melt cheese on top, you can leave the cheese out.

Someone had allready said stuffed cabbage rolls. They are very good too.

Ground beef is really versatile...


----------



## Carley (Aug 16, 2005)

omg... I haven't had cabbage rolls in soooo long!!! Man they're delicious! Cheap as all get out!


----------



## jpamama (Sep 23, 2008)

Grandma's Casserole






















Seasoned grounded beef browned, put in casserole dish, top with creamed corn and then mashed potatoes, then put in oven till piping hot and slightly browned on top - yum yum yum!


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

We do dairy free, too. These taquitos are a staple, I just leave out the cheese. I also change it up and use ground chicken sometimes. Next time I'm going to try some finely diced veggies like zucchini and peppers. You could do a veggie version with some beans, too. They are a fun change from tacos, plus they are easy for DS to eat. All of the good stuff is rolled up in the tortilla and neatly (somewhat) contained.

http://jas.familyfun.go.com/recipefi...splay?id=50324


----------



## lil_earthmomma (Dec 29, 2006)

My mom makes twice baked potatoes with ground beef.

She bakes the potato, scoops it out, mashes it with cooked ground beef, a little beef stock, shredded spinach and a lot of garlic and some salt and pepper. Sticks it back in the skins and tops with sauteed onion rings and bakes again. Super yummy, super easy!

I detest cabbage, but make cabbage rolls with kale leaves.







:

I love italian wedding soup, with tiny meatballs floating in it!


----------



## Lisoula (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jpamama* 
Grandma's Casserole






















Seasoned grounded beef browned, put in casserole dish, top with creamed corn and then mashed potatoes, then put in oven till piping hot and slightly browned on top - yum yum yum!

We do this too - soooo good. We add 1/2 bag frozen regular corn with the creamed corn.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lil_earthmomma* 
My mom makes twice baked potatoes with ground beef.

She bakes the potato, scoops it out, mashes it with cooked ground beef, a little beef stock, shredded spinach and a lot of garlic and some salt and pepper. Sticks it back in the skins and tops with sauteed onion rings and bakes again. Super yummy, super easy!


That sounds good - I'm going to try it!!!

I second those who said taco salad & wedding soup. And whenever I make meatloaf (which is a lot!!!) I try to vary it - somtimes I put honey on it when it's baking, sometimes BBQ sauce. I always finely shred carrots and add it to my meatloaf mixture....kids get veggies without knowing it, and it helps keep it moist.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I make matzah ball soup with tons of veggies and mini meatballs..

I also make "hamburger stew" - which is just stew with ground beef instead of stew meat lol. you can totally vary the veggies to be whatever you have in the house.

I use ground beef allll the time but I think most of the things I make have already been said


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Stuffed peppers. For little ones try using the same filling but wrapping it in cabbage leaves instead.

Make a meatloaf but add a lot of medium dice carrots, celery, onions. Substitute rice for bread if you want. Serve with sweet potato fries or mashed squash.

Season burgers with curry, extra tumeric, chopped onions. Make a fruit chutney seasoned with tumeric to eat with it instead of a bun.

Make meatballs with chopped onions and serve with a brown gravy thickened with yogurt instead of cream, and "stamppot" (a dutch thing, basically mashed potatos and saurkraut mixed. If you first cook the saurkraut with a can of pineapple chunks it cuts the acidity and kids love it!)

Spaghetti sauce. I buy italian sausage whenever it is on sale, and freeze it. Then I mix one part sausage to two parts ground beef, and it makes a really nice spaghetti sauce. Or you can use silken tofu instead of cheese and make a lasagna (SO GOOD I've made it with the tofu!!!).


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

Last night we sauteed up some diced onion, napa cabbage, carrots, and flowerettes of cauliflower in a little olive oil and sesame oil. I tossed in some pre cooked bean thread noodles( we are gluten free but any asian style stir fry noodle would work) and browned the pancake of stuff. In another pan I browned the ground beef. After the beef was cooked I tossed in a couple of cloves of diced garlic, a tablespoon of diced ginger, a blob of honey( I used some plum jam that I had dregs of in the fridge) a tad of braggs or soya sauce, and a bit of spice if you like it. I uually have some sambal in the fridge that I pop in there. A handful of sesame seeds is good too. I layered the ginger beef mixture on top of the noodle mix, then poured in a half dozen beaten eggs. I popped the whole fry pan in the oven at 350 until set. Yummy with extra hommade plum sauce and spice on top. Asian style frittatta. Good with lots of mixed veggies that you may have. I wing it. This was my emergency dinner that took under 15 min to throw together.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

Beef enchiladas. If you leave the cheese off the top, they'd be dairy free, and we think they are just as good that way.


----------



## tolovemercy (Apr 9, 2007)

Ground beef gyros! Stuff in a pita with sliced tomato, lettuce, and top with cucumber yogurt.


----------



## Chinese Pistache (May 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Village Mama* 
Last night we sauteed up some diced onion, napa cabbage, carrots, and flowerettes of cauliflower in a little olive oil and sesame oil. I tossed in some pre cooked bean thread noodles( we are gluten free but any asian style stir fry noodle would work) and browned the pancake of stuff. In another pan I browned the ground beef. After the beef was cooked I tossed in a couple of cloves of diced garlic, a tablespoon of diced ginger, a blob of honey( I used some plum jam that I had dregs of in the fridge) a tad of braggs or soya sauce, and a bit of spice if you like it. I uually have some sambal in the fridge that I pop in there. A handful of sesame seeds is good too. I layered the ginger beef mixture on top of the noodle mix, then poured in a half dozen beaten eggs. I popped the whole fry pan in the oven at 350 until set. Yummy with extra hommade plum sauce and spice on top. Asian style frittatta. Good with lots of mixed veggies that you may have. I wing it. This was my emergency dinner that took under 15 min to throw together.

That sounds so awesome. We can't do soy or tamari, but I might have to get some plum jam just for something hoisin-ish.


----------

